# Question pour les possesseurs d'iPad mini



## New-Asha (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, J'ai acheter aujourd'hui mon iPad mini réserver chez un APR et je me pose une question au niveau du bouton de mode silencieux de l'iPad, par rapport aux "grands" iPad aux quels je suis habitué, je trouve que le bouton de mode silencieux a une sort de "jeu", qu'il bouge dans son encoche de droite a gauche quand on le touche un peu... Étant donner que c'est le seul iPad mini que j'ai jamais vu, je voudrai savoir si vous aussi vous sentez cette sorte de jeu au niveau de ce bouton ou pas ...
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## New-Asha (7 Novembre 2012)

Personne ne peux prendre 1 petite minute pour toucher son bouton d'iPad et me donner la réponse ? Je suis aller voir à d'arts aujourd'hui mais ils n'en avaient pas en exposition...


----------



## tef45 (7 Novembre 2012)

New-Asha a dit:


> Personne ne peux prendre 1 petite minute pour toucher son bouton d'iPad et me donner la réponse ? Je suis aller voir à d'arts aujourd'hui mais ils n'en avaient pas en exposition...


Hello, pour ma part je n'ai pas remarqué ce jeu sur le mini que j'ai depuis hier. J'avais avant le 3 mais vraiment rien vu de ce côté là


----------



## Pierre_MM (7 Novembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas remarqué ça de mon côté, mais n'hésites pas à faire un échange en Apple Store ou à aller vérifier.


----------



## BlueVelvet (7 Novembre 2012)

Hello pas constaté non plus, je viens de tester en te lisant... Pas de jeu.

Sur ces forums certains font état d'un jeu sur le bouton home, pas constaté non plus.

N'hésite pas à passer chez ton vendeur et poser franchement la question d'un risque d'usure accélérée...


----------

